# amb la més guapa/ amb la més maca



## Damasil

tengo una duda bastante peculiar...
lo veo de las 2 maneras en muchos sitios....cual es más correcta en catalán o valenciano.

Graciés!


----------



## ACQM

Ambas son correctas. Pero eso lo puedes consultar en el diccionario del IEC que es el oficial en lengua catalana. En él aparecen ambas palabras con el mismo significado.


----------



## Navel

Abdós, pero ampraria:
"amb la més maca" en un catalaparlant.
"*en* la més guapa" en un valenciaparlant.


----------



## Elxenc

Navel said:


> Abdós, pero ampraria:
> "amb la més maca" en un catalaparlant.
> "*en* la més guapa" en un valenciaparlant.




Hola i bon dia:

Jo, com a "_valencianoparlant" ( de la varietat occidental del català)_, escriuria: *amb* la més "_guapa"_; encara que després pronunciaré: *en* la més "_guapa_".

Ambdues paraules son manlleus/préstec del castellà ja molt consolidats en català/valencià: _*Guapa/guapo*_ resulta una adaptació sense cap canvi ni de pronuncia ni d'escriptura pels valencians per contra els orientals en fan: *guapa/guapu*. Cosa que no ocorre, el no tenir canvi, amb maca/maco (pronunciats pels "orientals" *maca/macu*), puix resulten d'una adaptació al català del fa uns 100 anys o una miqueta més, quan no es sabia pronunciar el so de "jota" castellana i els valencians-catalans-mallorquins aquest so el transformaven en el so d'una "q": quefe per _jefe_, maco per_ majo_: Als llibres de Vicent Balsco Ibàñez hi ha referències quan reprodueix la parla del poble de com pronunciaven eixa "j" en parlar castellà.

Un darrer advertiment. La paraula *guapo*, entre els valencians en segons quins contexts por tenir un matís pejoratiu: el "guapo" del barr, del poble, del carrer, por ser no el més bell, si no el mes "_chulo de macarra_", un perdonavides.

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Navel said:


> Abdós, pero ampraria:
> "amb la més maca" en un catalaparlant.
> "*en* la més guapa" en un valenciaparlant.



"Guapa" és prou comú en català central. Evidentment "guapo" o "maco" es pronuncien, en català oriental, amb /u/ com qualsevol altre "o" àtona.


----------



## germanbz

Molt interessant. Em dona llum respecte alguna discusió en les que he hagut de sentir "guapo-maco" com  exemple de la castellanització del valencià en comparación de la  genuïnitat del català".


----------



## Navel

Des de el principi del fil s'ha tractat diferenciant el valencià del català. La forma de guapa/maca devalencià/català. Continue en la mateixa llínea per a no barrejar.




germanbz said:


> Molt interessant. Em dona llum respecte alguna discusió en les que he hagut de sentir "guapo-maco" com  exemple de la castellanització del valencià en comparación de la  genuïnitat del català".



No diria que es un eixemple de la“castellanització del valencià” sino que és un eixemple de la“catalinització del castellà” i eixe últim castellà que he escrit be podria ser qualsevol atra llengua que ha influït per a fer l'actual vocabulari català.


De Grup Enciclopèdia Catalana
Guapo: 
[delcast. _guapo_,d'origen incert, potser del ll. _vappa_'viinsípid; brètol' a través del fr. ant. dial. i argòtic_wape,gouape_'insuls,brètol'] 


Maco:
[s.XVII; del cast. _majo_'tipusvulgar rufianesc, fatxenda', probablement der. d'un sentit eròticdel verb_majar_'capolar']


En este cas, guapo, que té un orige confús, lletí, francés antic, es comú al valencià (i català) i al castellà. Maco, tret del castellà, o és un castellanisme (un ejemplo, utilizado por Cervantes en Viaje al parnaso) o és una catalanització de “majo” (més possible) pronunciat “c” onposava “j” 


Hi han texts (que ara mateix no m'enrecorde i la veritat siga dita, no tinc molt de temps per a buscar, disculpes si no pose les cites pertinents) que a més del vulgarisme castellà de majo-maco, escritors en texts principalment bilingües i on es replega el parlar del poble escriuen atres paraules que on deuria posar j al castellà, es posa c. La més cridanera que recorde perque d'alguna manera me toca, era culiol pera juliol i noms com Cacinto per a Jacinto. 


Al final ha arraïlat maco en el català, i el valencià i català manté guapo.


No sé si servix de res pero“bonic-bonico” és general i a sovint significa maco/guapo. 
I personalment no dic guapo si estic parlant en valencià. Bo, bonic, bonico, bonica, rebonic, reboniqueta meua... i totes les seues variants que imagine que alguns coneixeu. I ara una miqueta més seriós: bell, templat, bona planta, fermós,bledà, palput (este no sempre).... pero de “guapo” res de res, a no ser que vullga fer alguna semblança en el castellà.


----------



## germanbz

Navel said:


> No sé si servix de res pero“bonic-bonico” és general i a sovint significa maco/guapo.
> I personalment no dic guapo si estic parlant en valencià. Bo, bonic, bonico, bonica, rebonic, reboniqueta meua... i totes les seues variants que imagine que alguns coneixeu. I ara una miqueta més seriós: bell, templat, bona planta, fermós,bledà, palput (este no sempre).... pero de “guapo” res de res, a no ser que vullga fer alguna semblança en el castellà.


Precisament anava a apuntar això mateix. Jo quan parle valencià mai gaste "guapo" (ni el sent utilitzar massa) al seu lloc la paraula habitual es "bonic, bonico, bonica..."


----------

